# Suggestions for MHF Global Get Together 2007 Venue ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

As we have been finding it difficult to source a nice location for this years Annual Get Together (used to be called Subs Rally but as it is open to members as well as subscribers that name has been dropped)

Could i throw this open for suggestions

Before posting a suggested venue however can you ascertain if they have space available for the the two May Bank holiday weekends and the last weekend of September. We also need to know cost per unit and whether the venue has either a club room, building that could be used etc etc that can accommodate up to 100 people perhaps. The venue itself should be large enough to suit up to 100 Motorhomes as well.

Can you post suggestions below in this thread in the following format:

1. Venue Name
2. Venue Location
3. Motorhome Capacity
4. Club room / bar / building available ?
5. Cost per unit
6. Available on 25/26/27th May
7. Available on 4/5/6th May
8. Available on 28/29 September

thx a lot


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> . . and whether the venue has either a club room, building that could be used etc etc that can accommodate up to 100 people perhaps.


One vitally important aspect is that wherever its held - can we agree that inside the hall / shed / club room that a NO SMOKING policy operates as some of members have breathing problems or asthma.


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi

It should certainly be smoke free for a Sept get-to-gether.(laws change)

Does anyone know of a Rugby Club or similar, they tend to have club room and a field large enough for 100 units, and I am sure they would welcome a cash injection of £500 plus whatever is paid over the bar.

trying to help

Bill


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

1. Binton Social Club
2. Central England
3. 75 ?
4. Yes
5. Not sure 
6. Not sure
7. Not sure
8. Not sure


Bumping this back up front, before it''s too late to book somewhere 8O


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

take a look at this site but i have not had time to check the dates, its got a club, rally area for up to 200 m/h http://www.swissfarmcamping.co.uk/


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I'm waiting to receive a reply from the rugby club in Chester [Cheshire] . . .


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Have already looked at that one Steve to expensive think they wanted about £12.00 a night :roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Jac

Which one had you already looked at?

Chapters suggestion looks ok, £6 to £8 per night for rallies depending on dates.

Could you find out more chapter and perhaps put a reply on in the format requested by Nuke, as it will make it easier to compare all the suggestions.

Cheers


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Westcott may be worth a whirl. It is part of the old aerodrome and is equidistant Bicester and Aylesbury in the country. It has loads of hard standing in the way of service roads that can all be parked down one side and several dedicated laybys and even an old hard tennis court which can be used. No parking immediately outside clubhouse. Loads and loads of grass to park on.

Works at a £5 per night and some electricity could be organised by way of extension leads and gang plugs

Price includes the Saturday night strip show in the clubhouse followed by the Chipperfields Full Monty spectacular :roll: and members are advised to keep their heads down to avoid injury as they twirl about. 8O 

The club house is I think 3 times the size of Binton and has two bars and two or three seperate rooms and a large dance hall and stage. There will be a group of some sort that will sing stuff like C&W or the usual pop stuff.

I have some pix will I will stick up when I have a moment.

Personally is a somewhat selfish way I think I will not be here so it matters not to me if this one is chosen or not. It is about 15 minutes drive off the Bicester turn off on the M40.

Things around and about is Waddesdon Manor with lovely gardens, green houses and an interesting house so I've heard. Bicester village has those shops that sell top branded names at discounts apparently.

A quality fish and chip van arrives on Saturday night which would be a bonus I think.

Links and pix when I find a moment.

I thank you.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Opps  No sorry Steve & Jen I was getting muddled it wasn't Swiss Farm one it was Hollyfast at Coventry that wanted £12.50 a night. Im still waiting for a reply from Swiss Farm have e.mailed them.


Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Swiss farm want £8 a night if over 50 vans under 50 vans £9 a night no electric on rally field. Can not have bank hol May either or September date. They do have dates in October.

Jacquie


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I've given up on Chester Rugby club . . no one there knows anyfink & just keep getting passed to someone else & on & on. Sorry


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Vic

I've had a similar response from Pershore rugby club just no replies to anything, I've given up as well!!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Pix of Westcott...

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/jhills/DSC00065.jpg
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/jhills/DSC00066.jpg
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/jhills/DSC00067.jpg
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/jhills/DSC00068.jpg
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/jhills/DSC00069.jpg
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/jhills/DSC00070.jpg
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/jhills/DSC00071.jpg
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/jhills/DSC00072.jpg
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/jhills/DSC00073.jpg
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/jhills/DSC00074.jpg
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/jhills/DSC00075.jpg
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/jhills/DSC00076.jpg
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/jhills/DSC00077.jpg
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/jhills/DSC00078.jpg
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/jhills/DSC00079.jpg
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/jhills/DSC00080.jpg
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/jhills/DSC00083.jpg
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/jhills/DSC00084.jpg
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/jhills/DSC00085.jpg
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/jhills/DSC00087.jpg

...AND...sometimes in the evening you can see Bunny Wabbits. 8O


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi nothing to do with meet :roll:

westcott airfield>>>>> westcott<<<<<

i am interested in old bomber airfields :wink: :roll: :lol:

ray


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I finally got a sensible reply from Chester rugby club . . . not available on any of the dates.
Back to the drawing board I suppose - why not Binton or Copt Oak again [or have I missed something relating to these sites ?]


----------

